# Tiled my backsplash, too thick for outlet covers to fit to outlet. How do I fix?



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Title says it all, thanks~!


----------



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

The title says something. Are the screws to short to mount to the box? They make 6/32's in many lengths. Are the holes in the tile too small to accept the device? Roto zip or grinder will be in order. If your devices are Behind the tile and you can't get the cover on, well, you are going to have to remove them and mount them flush to the tile. 1/20 nuts make an excellent stand-off for the mounting screws. Good luck!


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

bacardi, goose is asking the questions that your title doesn't supply. If the outlet is buried in the wall under the tile you need to move it out even with the tile. If the box is the only problem use spacers and longer screws. Actually this should have been done prior to tileing.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello

You have a very common problem and it is cured with box extenders that are made to correct this issue.......

http://www.smarthomeusa.com/Shop/Hardware-Cable/Arlington-Low-Voltage/Item/BE1/

http://www.receptxtenders.com/

http://electrical.hardwarestore.com/14-45-box-extensions/pvc-electrical-box-extender-102845.aspx


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks, yes the box was the problem and yes it would of been easier had I known it would of been an issue. I'll try spacers and screws first and if that doesn't work, new boxes.


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome post!!! So cool Stubbie, that's what I've been looking for to. After I resided my house and added 1" thick insulation my outlet is now over an inch behind the siding. I've been trying to figure out what's the best way to try to pull it out.


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Sigh, need a dermal (don't own one)...To add, if you're using the existing box and spacers you'll not only need longer outlet screws, you'll need longer cover screws...


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Not if you use a box extender. You will need two long screws look at the first link.


----------



## robertmee (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a somewhat related question. We want to add some wainscoat to existing drywall. The current boxes are of course set to the face of 1/2" drywall. If we add 1/8" or 1/4" wainscoat (haven't decided yet), do I need extenders, or do I just make sure the hole in the wainscoat is the size of the box so that the outlet ears sit on top of the wainscoat?


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

robertmee said:


> I have a somewhat related question. We want to add some wainscoat to existing drywall. The current boxes are of course set to the face of 1/2" drywall. If we add 1/8" or 1/4" wainscoat (haven't decided yet), do I need extenders, or do I just make sure the hole in the wainscoat is the size of the box so that the outlet ears sit on top of the wainscoat?


while tiling my backsplash, i made sure to take hte tile close enough for the outlet 'ears' to sit on top of the tile. . .


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I think in drywall, a 1/4" gap is ok, but in wood, which is combustable, i think you'll need a box extender to be compliant. I forget what the tolerances are in the various materials. Maybe a sparky can chime in with the data.


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Stubbie said:


> Not if you use a box extender. You will need two long screws look at the first link.


I understood, but I said IF YOU USE THE EXISTING...For me and I assume most, spacers and longer bolts is much cheaper and easier than box extenders...



robertmee said:


> I have a somewhat related question. We want to add some wainscoat to existing drywall. The current boxes are of course set to the face of 1/2" drywall. If we add 1/8" or 1/4" wainscoat (haven't decided yet), do I need extenders, or do I just make sure the hole in the wainscoat is the size of the box so that the outlet ears sit on top of the wainscoat?


I did "look-a-like" wainscoat...If you're on a tight budget and ulitmately want to paint, not stain, as long as you have a descent looking drywall simple just paint it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Bacardi 151 said:


> Sigh, need a dermal (don't own one)...To add, if you're using the existing box and spacers you'll not only need longer outlet screws, you'll need longer cover screws...


 
only one qurik i will say this in here you say longer cover screws really it will not a wise idea because there is some devices if you used longer cover screws it can do some damage i know there were few repectales done that and broke it.

Merci , Marc


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

robertmee said:


> I have a somewhat related question. We want to add some wainscoat to existing drywall. The current boxes are of course set to the face of 1/2" drywall. If we add 1/8" or 1/4" wainscoat (haven't decided yet), do I need extenders, or do I just make sure the hole in the wainscoat is the size of the box so that the outlet ears sit on top of the wainscoat?


Sorry, robert...boxextenders to be compliant.


----------



## spebby (Oct 24, 2007)

Bacardi 151 said:


> I understood, but I said IF YOU USE THE EXISTING...For me and I assume most, spacers and longer bolts is much cheaper and easier than box extenders...


The big box stores have box extenders for less than a dollar.


----------



## robertmee (Oct 10, 2007)

spebby said:


> The big box stores have box extenders for less than a dollar.


Where? They're $1.69 at HD. But all they have are the Carlton blue ones. I'm on the hunt for the ones that are more of the plastic sleeve.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

Try an electrical supply house in your area. Where I'm from , if you look like you know what your talking about, they'll sell stuff to you.


----------

